# Value on a 2000 International Lo Pro Dump Truck



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

A friend of mine is selling a 2000 International 4700 Lo Pro with a contractors dump box on it, the box is newer and been painted recently. The truck has the dt466 engine and a 7 speed, 340000 miles on it. It's in very clean condition and drives like new. 

Has a tool box behind the cab, I would say the bed is 20 feet long.

Any idea what this truck is worth?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

exmark1;1078936 said:


> A friend of mine is selling a 2000 International 4700 Lo Pro with a contractors dump box on it, the box is newer and been painted recently. The truck has the dt466 engine and a 7 speed, 340000 miles on it. It's in very clean condition and drives like new.
> 
> Has a tool box behind the cab, I would say the bed is 20 feet long.
> 
> Any idea what this truck is worth?


IDK but thats a ton of miles! There is a sweet looking one on ebay for 14k. I dont know if thats the buy it now or where the bid is but it was super clean and I think it only had 120,000


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Brian Young;1078942 said:


> IDK but thats a ton of miles! There is a sweet looking one on ebay for 14k. I dont know if thats the buy it now or where the bid is but it was super clean and I think it only had 120,000


That's what I thought too... I guess it started out life as a van truck and it's all highway miles up until 308,000 miles when he put the bed on it. 
I don't know what he is looking to get for it, any idea what this truck would be worth?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

$15K-$30K (depending on a lot of things)

No miles for that engine. 500k motor...We have (5) trucks with that motor! 

Brian is right you can get your own for close to what he indicates and convert it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The truck has no rust anywhere, the box has been painted it has drop down sides on it as well. Behind the cab is a diamond plate job/tool box, the truck has a pintal and receiver hitch on the back.
The interior is spotless no tears, rips etc... Has CD player and Air Conditioning.

Runs great but does have a few minor oil leaks on the motor.

I think a guy could buy it off him for $10,000 or less...


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd buy it!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The problem is I don't need it... He is trying to sell it fast to buy a semi to go driving over the road since he gave up the landscaping business last year and the truck has been for sale on a local lot for $18,500 this spring, marked it down to $16,500 a month ago and he can't get any bites on it. 

I am considering it, maybe I can find a use for it or sell it and make a bit in the spring


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

the problem with those size is the limited use. to big for most operations and to small for any real work.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Put some sides on it and it would be grest for hauling snow.


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got a 87 with 126000 truck starts right up and runs like a charm. Those internationals are like tanks. We use ours for plowing and salting I feel kinda of bad I'm thinking of selling it to. Lost the job we were using it at.


----------

